# motor/carb question for 65 gto/70-455



## rbpwrd240 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 1965 GTO and I am trying to put a 1970 455 into it.

Problem is that with the headmen headers we have clearence issues everywhere. The headers hit the fenders and the stearing shaft.what is the probem?

For mounts we are using the stock cross member mounts and AMES solid mounts on the motor side. 

I thought about using risers to see if that helps but with clearence on the factory hood already tight denting the headers may be the only option.

next problem

The motor is bored 60 over and the cam is an old lunati snub nose cheater cam wtih an operating range from 3200-6500. compression is 12.5-1. Im using a performer rpm manifold.

Motor should produce over 500hp and over that in torque.

I need a carb now and to be honest I dont know enough to select the right one. laugh now,...... but most of my pervious experiance is on fuel injected and boosted machines.

My question to the gurus here is what 850 cfm carb should I go with for a mostly track but some street use motor. This motor wil run on race fuel and I dont want it to be a pain on the street. I realize that race carbs dump more fuel and can take the oil off cylinder walls on a street aplication leading to increased ring wear or wall wear. 
Any help will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have the 800 cfm edelbrock carb.,it works fine


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i also had a problem fit with the hedmans so i dumped them for hookers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

rbpwrd240 said:


> For mounts we are using the stock cross member mounts and AMES solid mounts on the motor side.


You should never mix rubber and solid mounts! Either they *all* need to be solid, or they *all* need to be rubber.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, once again, is right! All or nothing on those mounts! Hedman headers: I have a set on my '65, and have run them on three other GTO's, all '65-'66's. You need to get out the ball pein hammer and get busy: "relieve" the tube where it hists the steering flange, relieve the tube that wants to hit the starter, etc. Also, if a stickshift car, you may have to modify the clutch bellcrank at the top end. Now the BIG question: why are you building a high-winding, no low end torque 455, and is it built to hold together??? traditionally, the 455 is a low-revving torque monster, putting out loads of torque off idle and petering out at about 5500rpm. That's its comfort zone. Most race guys build them to work from 2000-5000 rpm, and they work great. Sounds like you're building it to RAIV 400 specs. Good luck!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## rbpwrd240 (Mar 19, 2007)

The mounts on the crossmember are the all metal 3 bolt triangle looking things. The mounts on the motor are Ames solid mounts. To my knowledge everything is metal but its possible the rubber in the stock crossmember mounts has worn so badly I couldnt even see it. I will have to double check.

The motor is a fully built race motor built by T&P performance in San Antonio Texas.

It was Fully balanced and The guys at T&P have been building pontiacs for atleast 30 years that I know of.

"In the early 70s guys running 455's actually had to decrease low end torque to get more top end to go faster. As tire and other technologies improved then we were finnaly able to put torque back in the bottom end to improve performance." (Barney) T&P performance

So we have sourced together diffrent parts to make this as safe as possible. However, even we have concerns of premature failure.

the heads have been ported to 2.11/1.77 and they are the big car heads. Hopefully with there big combustion chambers we can keep the air flowing at higher rpms.

To be honest I wont push this motor that hard for a while this build is so beautiful its gunna be hard. Maybe just improve my driving record for a lil bit first.:willy:

Thanx I didnt know so many people had issues with the headers I guess im pulling out the hammer.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

the mounts you are referring to are called pedestal mounts they are the steel mounts that are bolted to the frame and the motor mounts bolt to them


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanx for the explanation, Rb. I feel better already! Good luck with your doorslammer.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have a brand new set of ceramic-coated headers from hedman do you want them? they are all banged-up !


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

what a waste of 350.00


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

how much for the headers? fit a 4 speed gto? my car is a driver. only 60k on it but a ford family owned it because it ws a high school graduation gift. wassn't much thought in not scratching the paint.


----------

